# Eldora Part Deux



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I wasn't done with the fish I spotted yesterday so I headed back to the spot.

Todays conditions were slightly worse than yesterday. The wind was putting a little chop over the area I had fished, and the water was mucked up, but I wanted to make a few casts over the spot.

I anchored up and worked a little trough of water that I noticed yesterday. I spooked a slot size red on the way in and almost immediately picked up a rat red on a Gulp Shrimp by blind casting.

A short time later, I picked up this nice size trout. They were the only two fish of the day and I was home by 10:30. Spooked one more red poling out of the area.

I think I'll try it again tomorrow


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice, I should be out there too tomorrow. Depending upon the wind I might hit that spot.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom, I'll look for you. Im gonna pick the family up late morning and head over to JB's I think.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll be solo. Probably do more scouting than fishing.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll be out and about in the Orange Island area as well. Maybe check the east channel a bit too. I'll buzz ya if I see ya.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice fat trout.. man you look mean in that picture.. :-[


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nice fat trout.. man you look mean in that picture..  :-[


I wrote the book on stupid facial expressions :-/...that trout aint legal around here yet. I wouldn't have kept it anyway...it was a perty fish.

Tom, Don't let Jason fool ya. He's heading to that bay we all fished together bright and early. BTW Im back to chukin mullet tomorrow


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Tom, Don't let Jason fool ya. He's heading to that bay we all fished together bright and early.


Shoulda, woulda, coulda. Brutal today. Looks like Sonic tonight.


----------

